# [Desejos] Como será a Noite de Natal?



## ferreira5 (3 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

Ora bem, quando falo em tendências e não sei se será o termo mais adequado, uma vez que a distância temporal faz da previsão das condições metereológicas dessa mesma noite na minha opinião quase um palpite. No entanto nem que seja para lembrar que estamos no mês do Natal gostaria de ler algumas opiniões do que poderá ser essa noite.
Para começar cá vai a minha:

Eu penso que será uma noite gélida, com temperaturas negativas em quase todo o País, com uma daquelas entradas de Leste que nem ao "Diabo " lembra, mas infelizmente sem precipitação...


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 22:50)

ferreira5 disse:


> Ora bem, quando falo em tendências e não sei se será o termo mais adequado, uma vez que a distância temporal faz da previsão das condições metereológicas dessa mesma noite na minha opinião quase um palpite. No entanto nem que seja para lembrar que estamos no mês do Natal gostaria de ler algumas opiniões do que poderá ser essa noite.
> Para começar cá vai a minha:
> 
> Eu penso que será uma noite gélida, com temperaturas negativas em quase todo o País, com uma daquelas entradas de Leste que nem ao "Diabo " lembra, mas infelizmente sem precipitação...



Espero bem que sim...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2010 às 22:52)

Seco e frio.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

(In)felizmente penso que será seco e fresquinho.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Dez 2010 às 22:55)

Aposto no frio e seco


----------



## vinc7e (3 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Chuva e temperaturas amenas


----------



## João Ferreira (3 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Frio vai provavelmente ser, agora quanto ao seco/húmido fica a incerteza no ar até lá.


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2010 às 22:57)

Só para ser do contra aposto que vai ser uma noite de chuva e vento forte, causados por uma depressão cavada a Noroeste da Peninsula e a temperatura não vai estar muito baixa


----------



## João Soares (3 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Ainda hoje a minha vizinha me perguntou isso e eu respondi-lhe: Frio e seco.


----------



## Snifa (3 Dez 2010 às 23:01)

Como vou até à aldeia em Trás-os Montes ( Azinhozo- Mogadouro) espero muito frio neve e gelo, depois vou dar um salto à Sanábria onde espero encontrar ainda mais frio, neve e gelo.... enfim, para mim o Natal tem outra magia com frio, neve, e a família reunida à lareira...


----------



## ecobcg (3 Dez 2010 às 23:10)

De 21 a  23 vai nevar em todo o país. No dia 24 vai estar muito frio, mas já sem neve a cair. Aqui em Silves vou ter 30cm de neve acumulada, pelo que vou fazer um boneco de neve para o Natal! Dia 25 vai estar dia de sol, mas frio, para andar a tirar fotos ao Algarve nevado!! 



Era giro era!!


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Eu antecipo mais uma vaga de frio. Aposto novamente em neve.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Dez 2010 às 23:14)

Vão haver três frentes frias de actividade forte a irromper em Portugal que vão pôr as temperaturas em todo o lado abaixo de -5ºC, nevões de mais de 50cm a cota 0 e vento forte.


----------



## Rainy (3 Dez 2010 às 23:20)

Bem, sendo mais realista apesar de um cenário de neve a cota 0 é possivel, mas aposto mais numa noite muito fria e com aguaçeiros mas calma.


----------



## cardu (3 Dez 2010 às 23:27)

Eu aposto que na noite de Natal os aeroportos de Lisboa, Porto e Faro irão estar encerrados devido à neve e ao gelo!!!!

estradas cortadas ao transito devido à neve:

A1 entre lisboa e porto
A2 entre lisboa e faro
n110 entre tomar e coimbra
n17, estrada da beira, entre coimbra e tábua
A23 entre torres novas e castelo branco
IP2 entre évora e beja
A22 entre vrsa e vila do bispo.... entre muitas outras!!!!


----------



## N_Fig (3 Dez 2010 às 23:28)

cardu disse:


> Eu aposto que na noite de Natal os aeroportos de Lisboa, Porto e Faro irão estar encerrados devido à neve e ao gelo!!!!
> 
> estradas cortadas ao transito devido à neve:
> 
> ...



Portugal vai sucumbir ao gelo e vai para debaixo de água, acreitem no que eu vos digo...


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 23:31)

Snifa disse:


> Como vou até à aldeia em Trás-os Montes ( Azinhozo- Mogadouro) espero muito frio neve e gelo, depois vou dar um salto à Sanábria onde espero encontrar ainda mais frio, neve e gelo.... enfim, para mim o Natal tem outra magia com frio, neve, e a família reunida à lareira...



Gosto muito do Azinhoso! A minha avó materna era de lá!


----------



## Z13 (3 Dez 2010 às 23:34)

Já agora também dou o palpite de que será, porventura, frio e húmido como o de 2004!


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 23:35)

Z13 disse:


> Gosto muito do Azinhoso! A minha avó materna era de lá!



Por mim era assim:
dia 23-muita neve temperaturas abaixo dos 3º graus de maxima em todo o territorio;
dia 24- La memme choose 
dia 25- frio mas sem queda de neve

dia 31 de Dezembro- Noite de 20º graus á sombra ehehehehheheh
dia 1 de Janeiro- 30º graus 

eheheh Para mim Natal Frio neve Inverno... 
Ano Novo calor sol noites mt mt quentes...


----------



## Fi (4 Dez 2010 às 00:02)

João Soares disse:


> Ainda hoje a minha vizinha me perguntou isso e eu respondi-lhe: Frio e seco.



Já ganhaste o estatuto de meteorologista da tua área 

Seco e frio. Uma noite limpa, sem vento, com muito frio. 
E provavelmente muitas rabanadas e um ou outro copo a mais.


----------



## actioman (4 Dez 2010 às 00:47)

Fazer previsões não tenho "estofo" suficiente, por isso vou colocar o que gostaria que sucedesse:

Desde o dia 20 de Dezembro uma boa entrada de ar frio polar a fazer cair a pique as máximas para valores a rondar os zeros no Algarve e a não saírem dos negativos no Norte. Noites gélidas desde o Litoral até ao Interior. Depois no dia 24 um massa de ar quente q.b. a varrer Portugal de Sul a Norte, deixando grandes e abundantes nevões em todo o lado, sendo que as espessuras de neve seriam no Algarve 15 a 20cm e a norte superando os 80cm! .

Mas se não puder ser no Natal, desde que venha este Inverno eu não me chatearia nada!


----------



## caramulo (4 Dez 2010 às 01:08)

A mim bastava-me um 15 de Fevereiro de 2010


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 01:14)

Espero que haja trovoada e chuva com uma entrada de sudoeste. Para os algarvios, a trovoada no Natal equivale à neve em Bragança


----------



## Veterano (4 Dez 2010 às 09:03)

Apenas como desejo, gostaria que estivesse sobretudo frio, para saborear uma boa lareira.

  Depois, uma entrada de noroeste q.b., a deixar umas nevadas a cotas decentes, mas sem impedir a circulação automóvel.

  Mas sobretudo que seja uma noite de felicidade para todos nós!


----------



## GabKoost (6 Dez 2010 às 04:04)

Acho que vai haver fortes torvoadas nas cabeças de muitos assim como alguns choques termicos nos estomagos mais sensíveis.

Ainda poderemos assistir á condensação forte de colesterol nas paredes das artérias da maioria das gentes e de uma considerável precipitação de águas com gás já depois da meia noite.


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2010 às 10:19)

GabKoost disse:


> Acho que vai haver fortes torvoadas nas cabeças de muitos assim como alguns choques termicos nos estomagos mais sensíveis.
> 
> Ainda poderemos assistir á condensação forte de colesterol nas paredes das artérias da maioria das gentes e de uma considerável precipitação de águas com gás já depois da meia noite.



Sem dúvida a previsão mais certeira postada neste tópico!


----------



## trepkos (6 Dez 2010 às 10:36)

A minha vai ser a trabalhar, depois será um jantar e depois espero que caia neve, o pai natal não se dá muito bem com o calor. 

Já agora desejo um Feliz Natal a todos os presentes nesta humilde casa chamada MeteoPT.


----------



## RMira (6 Dez 2010 às 10:42)

Realista: Após uma entrada fria de leste (frio seco), acredito numa depressão vinda de sudoeste a varrer o frio, com trovoadas, chuva e vento fortes por alturas do Natal.

De sonho: O país branco, cheio de neve, com todas as familias reunidas...é o meu sonho de Natal...


----------



## cardu (6 Dez 2010 às 14:23)

o gfs está a modelar algo a longo prazo que pode fazer sonhar muita gente..... 

eu gostaria que acontecesse em vésperas do natal algo parecido a fevereiro de 1983!!!


----------



## Paulo H (6 Dez 2010 às 16:18)

A noite de Natal vai ser:

Aeroportos e vias fechadas por toda a Europa devido ao frio e tempestades de neve consecutivas.

Chuva fraca na Madeira e Açores, com vento forte.

À volta de Portugal é visível pelas imagens de satélite o resto da P.I. pintada de branco. Em Portugal Continental depois de uma semana de sol, que faz lembrar o Verão de S. Martinho , na véspera de Natal e no dia de Natal estará um dia de chuvisco miudinho com nevoeiro cerrado, temperatura amena.

Tou a brincar... É mentira!!!!


----------



## N_Fig (6 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

Paulo H disse:


> A noite de Natal vai ser:
> 
> Aeroportos e vias fechadas por toda a Europa devido ao frio e tempestades de neve consecutivas.
> 
> ...



Mas olha que não é assim tão improvável.


----------



## João Sousa (8 Dez 2010 às 02:29)

actioman disse:


> Fazer previsões não tenho "estofo" suficiente, por isso vou colocar o que gostaria que sucedesse:
> 
> Desde o dia 20 de Dezembro uma boa entrada de ar frio polar a fazer cair a pique as máximas para valores a rondar os zeros no Algarve e a não saírem dos negativos no Norte. Noites gélidas desde o Litoral até ao Interior. Depois no dia 24 um massa de ar quente q.b. a varrer Portugal de Sul a Norte, deixando grandes e abundantes nevões em todo o lado, sendo que as espessuras de neve seriam no Algarve 15 a 20cm e a norte superando os 80cm! .
> 
> Mas se não puder ser no Natal, desde que venha este Inverno eu não me chatearia nada!



loooooool
Faço das tuas palavras as minhas!

Grande abraço a toda a comunidade


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2010 às 19:16)

Espero que não, mas ao que parece o Natal vai ser seco e relativamente ameno.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2010 às 20:33)

DRC disse:


> Espero que não, mas ao que parece o Natal vai ser seco e relativamente ameno.



Uns dizem que sim, outros dizem que não.


----------



## Brigantia (8 Dez 2010 às 22:46)

O GFS até aponta para uma noite muito molhada...





Mas a está distância ainda pode mudar radicalmente...


----------



## meteo (8 Dez 2010 às 23:42)

Acho que vai ser uma noite com temperaturas amenas, com chuva moderada,sendo forte no Norte do pais.


----------



## DRC (10 Dez 2010 às 21:05)

Se o modelo GFS continuar assim o Natal deverá ser ameno mas com muita chuva.

Eu queria que fosse frio e com neve no Sabugal e ainda acredito que seja modelada uma entrada fria com bastante precipitação e os satélites nos mostrem as terras altas do interior Note e Centro pintadinhas de branco no dia de Natal.


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

Para já temos ainda uma grande quantidade de soluções, apesar da maioria apostar para uma circulação de sudoeste anticiclónica, o estado do tempo mais enfadonho de todos:


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Dez 2010 às 14:42)

Está-me a querer parecer que estamos a escorregar para um Natal "quente" e húmido, será ?


----------



## cardu (15 Dez 2010 às 17:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Está-me a querer parecer que estamos a escorregar para um Natal "quente" e húmido, será ?





brasil brasil brasil!!!!!! natal igual a eles!!!


----------



## DRC (15 Dez 2010 às 20:00)

Há bastante tempo que os modelos mostram um Natal ameno e com alguma chuva. 

Parece que este não se poderá aplicar o provérbio "Ande o frio por onde andar no Natal vem cá parar"


----------



## 1337 (15 Dez 2010 às 20:40)

DRC disse:


> Há bastante tempo que os modelos mostram um Natal ameno e com alguma chuva.
> 
> Parece que este não se poderá aplicar o provérbio "Ande o frio por onde andar no Natal vem cá parar"



meu caro isto é Portugal
queres neve nos países mais a norte tens com fartura 
se no natal chover e temperaturas normais para época ora maravilha
temos natal á Portugal


----------



## DRC (15 Dez 2010 às 20:51)

1337 disse:


> meu caro isto é Portugal
> queres neve nos países mais a norte tens com fartura
> se no natal chover e temperaturas normais para época ora maravilha
> temos natal á Portugal



Até há alguns anos atrás eram muitos mas mesmo muitos os Natais em que a neve marcava presença.

Se estiver a chover e 20ºC pelo menos a mim não me sabe a Natal.


----------



## 1337 (15 Dez 2010 às 20:53)

DRC disse:


> Até há alguns anos atrás eram muitos mas mesmo muitos os Natais em que a neve marcava presença.
> 
> Se estiver a chover e 20ºC pelo menos a mim não me sabe a Natal.



em Santa Iria nevar sempre no Natal?
se for numa terra do interior acredito
agora aí...


----------



## DRC (15 Dez 2010 às 20:57)

1337 disse:


> em Santa Iria nevar sempre no Natal?
> se for numa terra do interior acredito
> agora aí...



É lógico que não me referia á Póvoa, mas sim ao Interior Norte e Centro.
Aqui não há sequer Inverno.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Dez 2010 às 21:19)

DRC disse:


> É lógico que não me referia á Póvoa, mas sim ao Interior Norte e Centro.
> Aqui não há sequer Inverno.



Ei que abuso. Inverno é só temperaturas abaixo dos -5ºC e neve todos os dias?


----------



## DRC (15 Dez 2010 às 21:33)

N_Fig disse:


> Ei que abuso. Inverno é só temperaturas abaixo dos -5ºC e neve todos os dias?



Exagerei um pouco, apenas queria dizer que comparada com outras zonas do país a região de Lisboa possui um clima mais ameno.


----------



## ferreira5 (15 Dez 2010 às 22:12)

Será que nunca irá acontecer em Portugal o tal nevão para eu contar aos meus filhos...tipo "eras tu pequenino..."


----------



## Albifriorento (22 Dez 2010 às 17:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será que nunca irá acontecer em Portugal o tal nevão para eu contar aos meus filhos...tipo "eras tu pequenino..."



Bolas, não percebo o pessoal de Bragança.... Neve a rodos e nós aqui na miséria


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2010 às 18:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será que nunca irá acontecer em Portugal o tal nevão para eu contar aos meus filhos...tipo "eras tu pequenino..."



Ainda pode ser este Inverno, mas tudo leva a supor que já não será este mês


----------



## amarusp (22 Dez 2010 às 19:46)

Pela 1ª vez não passo o Natal em Loriga e pelo que parece poderá vir alguma neve. Gostava que o adro com a fogueira de Natal, estivesse repleta desse manto branco!
Boas festas!!!


----------



## GARFEL (22 Dez 2010 às 21:44)

como será a noite de natal ??
para mim faça chuva, frio, vento, sol ou seja o que fôr
para mim na noite de natal só conta uma tradição madeirense(por parte dos sogros)
carne de vinha de alhos (12/13 dias de molho)

se tiver frio fico a ferver

se não chover molho por dentro

feliz natal a todos
viva o meteo.pt forum e a carne em vinha de alhos


----------



## AnDré (24 Dez 2010 às 16:46)

Afinal como será a noite de Natal?

Ultima run do GFS.


----------



## cardu (24 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

era porreiro ver alguns farrapos de neve aqui na aldeia do concelho de arganil...... mas estou a apenas 300 metros de altitude por isso tenho que ser realista e esperar pela chuva esta noite...boas festas


----------



## PedroNTSantos (27 Dez 2010 às 11:36)

A noite de Natal acabou por trazer a neve à Covilhã, alguns farrapos que se acumularam em carros e telhados e que se desfizeram às primeiras horas de sol.

Sim, já podemos dizer que nevou na noite de Natal na Covilhã, mas foi pena não termos acordado com um verdadeiro nevão!


----------



## N_Fig (27 Dez 2010 às 13:08)

A noite de Natal aqui foi passada com temperaturas à volta dos 6 graus e alguma chuva. Enfim, o esperado.


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2011 às 14:42)

Alguém arrisca uma previsão para a noite da Consoada deste ano?


----------



## meteo (6 Dez 2011 às 15:14)

Previsão não arrisco.Mas desejo neve à cota 0


----------



## DRC (6 Dez 2011 às 15:22)

meteo disse:


> Previsão não arrisco.Mas desejo neve à cota 0



Parece-me que vai ser um Natal ameno e sem chuva.


----------



## meteo (6 Dez 2011 às 15:35)

DRC disse:


> Parece-me que vai ser um Natal ameno e sem chuva.



Isso é o tempo que temos agora,e vamos continuar a ter 1 semana.Duvido muito que se mantenha assim o Dezembro todo,pelo menos nas temperaturas amenas.Seria um Dezembro escaldante. 
Vamos ver,ainda muita coisa pode mudar até lá


----------



## Azor (6 Dez 2011 às 16:45)

...Isso está lindo...

Pelos vistos vou ficar com as férias estragadas 

Cumprimentos


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Dez 2011 às 17:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vão haver três frentes frias de actividade forte a irromper em Portugal que vão pôr as temperaturas em todo o lado abaixo de -5ºC, nevões de mais de 50cm a cota 0 e vento forte.



 O meu post do ano passado ehehe.

On-topic: Para ser honesto espero um Natal seco e quente mas desejo que venha uma bela frente fria com neve a cotas médias/baixas e precipitação forte


----------



## F_R (6 Dez 2011 às 17:49)

Pode ser só frio

A neve que fique para o fim de semana da passagem de ano, pois vou estar na Serra da Estrela novamente


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2011 às 19:15)

A *noite de consoada* vai ser às escuras.

Será dia de lua nova (pelas 18.30h) e vai começar com vento e chuva fortes.
Vamos ficar sem eletricidade durante umas horas devido à também forte trovoada - vai ser um reavivar da tradição de jantar à luz das velas...
E como a lua nova vai ser trovejada, trinta dias será molhada, isto é, teremos até à lua nova de final de janeiro chuva, vento e, quem sabe, talvez frio com neve à mistura.

Já anda tanta gente a chorar com a falta de chuva e frio, que eu desejo que a noite de consoada nos traga de prenda o mau tempo...


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Dez 2011 às 15:25)

O Natal parece já quase dominado pelo anticiclone do tamanho da barriga do pai natal 

Querem algo diferente usem candeias e velas em vez de electricidade. Não contem com o tempo adverso


----------



## DRC (16 Dez 2011 às 15:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> O Natal parece já quase dominado pelo anticiclone do tamanho da barriga do pai natal
> 
> Querem algo diferente usem candeias e velas em vez de electricidade. Não contem com o tempo adverso



Nem frio deverá haver.


----------



## squidward (16 Dez 2011 às 21:53)

parece que vamos ter um *NatAAl*


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2011 às 22:00)

Ainda vamos chegar aos 20ºC no Natal


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Dez 2011 às 23:15)

o GFS prevê para Serpa temperaturas próximas dos 20ºC


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2011 às 11:09)

Temperaturas previstas para a noite de Natal, segundo o GFS:

Porto: 7,3ºC
Bragança: 0,3ºC
Coimbra: 3,9ºC
Castelo Branco: 2,4ºC
Lisboa: 9,9ºC
Beja: 3,0ºC
Faro: 11,0ºC

Segundo o ECMWF (previsão a 10 dias do IM):

Porto: 5ºC
Bragança: -2ºC
Coimbra: 4ºC
Castelo Branco: 3ºC
Lisboa: 8ºC
Beja: 5ºC
Faro: 10ºC


----------



## Veterano (18 Dez 2011 às 11:38)

Desejo o frio da época, parece mais ou menos garantido para a Noite. De resto, muita calma e paz...


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2011 às 13:33)

Como vou à aldeia de Azinhoso em Mogadouro ( Terra fria do Nordeste Transmontano ) este Natal, espero encontrar umas belas geadas matinais nos dias 24 e 25/12... como as que ocorreram hoje, e continuarão a ocorrer nos próximos dias....

Gosto muito de um  Natal passado em família, e à Lareira...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Dez 2011 às 13:35)

Em Olhão, a mínima vai ser 12ºC com céu limpo deve ser as Caraíbas, que valor mais estranho, aliás se eu seguisse as previsões do ECM no site do IM nunca tinha uma mínima certa. Hoje indica mínima de 11ºC eu tive 8.5ºC.

O site Foreca esse sim, as mínimas são as mais correctas do que no site do IM, não sei que output que o IM utiliza mas os valores nunca batem certo. 

Foreca prevê mínima de 4ºC na madrugada do dia 25, isso sim, acredito mais, do que os 12ºC que estão no site do IM.


----------



## David sf (18 Dez 2011 às 13:44)

David sf disse:


> Temperaturas previstas para a noite de Natal, segundo o GFS:
> 
> Porto: 7,3ºC
> Bragança: 0,3ºC
> ...



Sim, os valores das temperaturas do output do IM são um pouco estranhos, já foi muito discutido aqui, principalmente as máximas no verão. Aqui ficam as temperaturas da Foreca, também baseadas no ECMWF:

Porto: 1ºC
Bragança: -1ºC
Coimbra: 1ºC
Castelo Branco: 1ºC
Lisboa: 5ºC
Beja: 4ºC
Faro: 5ºC


----------



## Sanxito (18 Dez 2011 às 14:02)

F_R disse:


> Pode ser só frio
> 
> A neve que fique para o fim de semana da passagem de ano, pois vou estar na Serra da Estrela novamente



Boas.
Vais estar pela serra ?? Eu também lá vou estar, pelas penhas da saude, entre sexta e domingo, e também espero que a neve fique guardada para esta altura, já que o natal será seco...


----------

